# How to Create installer for the excel add in and UDF created in c#?



## punitsingh (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,I have created the excel project with *Ribbon & UDF* in c#. It works perfect when I build the solution or debug from VS 2010. Now I *need to create a installer* for this project. I have created a installer using setup wizard in VS 2010. When I open Excel, the ribbon loaded successfully, but Formula not found in automation list. I have searched so many blogs but didn't get any solution. You can find project ref. here- C# Ramblings: Communicating Between VSTO and UDF's in Excel Any help will be appreciated!!!


----------

